# Dart frog setups post pics please



## snail1992 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am intrested in buying some dart frogs what would be the best beginner dart frogs to start with also whats the basic setup. and could you post pics of your setups.


----------



## snail1992 (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone got pics of there setups


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/160550-my-frog-cabinet.html

There you go.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/189315-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html


heres how i made mine :no1:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

here is my viv for my 4 d. azureus


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Here's my construction thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/105967-starting-new-dartfrog-viv-picture.html

Generally accepted good starter frogs are D. leucomelas, D. auratus locales (although these can be shy), D. tinctorius locales and E. tricolor


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

hehe told you you were lying when you said no more pets hehe!!
Welcome to addictive pet keeping! :whistling2:


----------

